# Ich bin ein verzauberter Jäger



## sal novelo espadas

Escribi el siguiente poema del español al alemás. Alguien puede corregirlo?


Muchas Gracias 
Salz


Soy un cazador encantado
por la mariposa que vuela
alrededor del 
cielo y del bosque
de tu cuerpo



Ich bin eine Jâger verzaubert

Fûr der Schmetterling  welch 

rings um

der Himmel und der Wald
von dich  Kôrper
Flugen


----------



## heidita

sal novelo espadas said:
			
		

> Escribí el siguiente poema del español al alemán. Alguien puede corregirlo?
> 
> 
> Muchas Gracias
> Salz
> 
> 
> Soy un cazador encantado
> por la mariposa que vuela
> alrededor del
> cielo y del bosque
> de tu cuerpo
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin ein verzauberter Jäger
> wegen/aufgrund des Schmetterlings,
> der fliegt/schwebt
> rings um den Himmel und den Wald
> deines Körpers .


 
En realidad ..fliegt ..debe de ponerse al final de la frase, pero como es un poema, tomemos una licencia poética..


----------



## cyanista

Ich bin ein verzauberter Jäger
wegen/aufgrund des Schmetterlings, 
der fliegt/schwebt
rings um den Himmel und den Wald
deines Körpers .

Gemeint ist ja, das der Jäger den Schmetterling verfolgt, oder? Man könnte beispielsweise sagen:

 Ich bin ein verzauberter Jäger
 auf der Jagd nach dem Schmetterling
oder
dem Schmetterling folgend..

Dann müsste man allerdings auch weiter umformen... Vorschläge?


----------



## heidita

Neine, finde ich nicht. 

der Jäger is verzaubert von dem Anblick des ....

Warum sollte der Jäger den Schmwtterling verfolgen wollen? Sowieso ist es eine poetische Handlung, ich denke kein richtiger Schmetterling ist gemeint. Vielleicht der Hauch, der die Figur der Geliebten umgiebt...


----------



## cyanista

heidita said:
			
		

> Neine, finde ich nicht.
> 
> der Jäger is verzaubert von dem Anblick des ....
> 
> Warum sollte der Jäger den Schmwtterling verfolgen wollen?  Sowieso ist es eine poetische Handlung, ich denke kein richtiger Schmetterling ist gemeint. Vielleicht der Hauch, der die Figur der Geliebten umgiebt...


Mag sein, aber "verzaubert aufgrund" scheint mir trotzdem nicht so gelungen. Meine neue Version:

Ich bin ein Jäger, verzaubert
von dem Schmetterling..


----------



## heidita

ja

von dem Schmetterling/wegen des Schmetterlings...


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:
			
		

> ja
> 
> von dem Schmetterling/wegen des Schmetterlings...


 
Wieso "wegen"?

Man kann "von einem Schmetterling verzaubert" sein, aber "wegen" sagt etwas anderes aus. 

Die Aussage ist ja, dass der Schmetterling jemanden verzaubert hat, und nicht, dass derjenige wegen des Schmetterlings verzaubert wurde.


----------



## flame

oder ist nicht der Jäger vielleicht in den Schmetterling verzaubert worden (der nun im Himmel rings um den Wald ihres Körpers schwebt)


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, meine Version:

Soy un cazador encantado
por la mariposa que vuela
alrededor del 
cielo y del bosque
de tu cuerpo

Ich bin ein Jäger, der wurde verzaubert
von einem Schmetterling, der fliegt
zum Himmel und um den Wald
und um deinen Körper

Ich würde "alrrededor" gar nicht übersetzen, daher auch "zum Himmel" und nicht "Um den Himmel" schreiben. Kann es außerdem sein, dass ein "y" vor "de tu cuerpo" fehlt? Sonst ergibt es nämlich keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## heidita

nein, 

_del bosque de tu cuerpo _

macht wohl Sinn, aber da die ganze Sache poetisch ist, weiss man nicht so recht. Auf jeden Fall fehlt nichts.

Noch eine Version:

*Ich bin ein Jäger, verzaubert/bezaubert durch/von den/dem Schmetterling der zum Himmel schwebt und um den Wald deines Körpers.*

*encantado *kann auch *bezaubert* heissen! Gefällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang noch besser.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> nein,
> 
> _del bosque de tu cuerpo _
> 
> macht wohl Sinn, aber da die ganze Sache poetisch ist, weiss man nicht so recht. Auf jeden Fall fehlt nichts.


 
Aber was bitte ist ein "bosque del cuerpo" oder ein "Wald des Körpers"? 



> *encantado *kann auch *bezaubert* heissen! Gefällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang noch besser.


 
Müsste es dann nicht "encantado *de*" heißen?


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aber was bitte ist ein "bosque del cuerpo" oder ein "Wald des Körpers"?


Eine Metapher.

Der Erzähler ist ja wahrscheinlich auch kein Jäger...

Es ist ja ein Gedicht, also nimm nicht alles zu wörtlich.


----------



## Whodunit

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Eine Metapher.
> 
> Der Erzähler ist ja wahrscheinlich auch kein Jäger...
> 
> Es ist ja ein Gedicht, also nimm nicht alles zu wörtlich.


 
Das tue ich nicht, aber kannst du mir bitte dennoch erklären, wofür "Wald des Körpers" stehen soll?


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das tue ich nicht, aber kannst du mir bitte dennoch erklären, wofür "Wald des Körpers" stehen soll?



Nein... ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich Metaphern toll deuten kann 

Ich hab meine letzte Klausur über ein Gedicht 4 geschrieben


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das tue ich nicht, aber kannst du mir bitte dennoch erklären, wofür "Wald des Körpers" stehen soll?



Wenn es einer Erkärung bedarf, dann sollte sie doch lieber von dem Dichter stammen. Aber ich glaube, dass Fantasie oft Bilder ins Leben rufen kann, die nicht logisch zu erklären sind. Versuch doch mal ein Bild von Dali zu analysieren..


----------



## jester.

cyanista said:
			
		

> Wenn es einer Erkärung bedarf, dann sollte sie doch lieber von dem Dichter stammen. Aber ich glaube, dass Fantasie oft Bilder ins Leben rufen kann, die nicht logisch zu erklären sind. Versuch doch mal ein Bild von Dali zu analysieren..



Gute Idee.

Hola sal novelo espadas

No entendemos bien el sentido de tu metáfora "el bosque de tu cuerpo". ¿Nos podrías explicarlo?


----------



## heidita

j3,

¿Nos lo podrías explicar?

finde ich auch, obwohl es in Spanisch genauso klingt wie in Deutsch....

el bosque de tu cuerpo, der Wald deines Körpers.  
Also ein bischen seltsam, aber Poesie muss ja nicht unbedingt zu erklären sein, ich verstehe deinen Drang nicht, Who...

Who.., encantado hat viele Bedeutungen und wird in Spanisch oft benutzt. 
In diesem Zusammenhang kann es bezaubert oder verzaubert heissen. Es kann allerdings auch heissen: mir gefällt

Estoy encantado por tus notas: mir gefallen deine Zensuren.Ich bin begeistert...Aber wie du siehst, finde ich diese wenig poetisch.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> el bosque de tu cuerpo, der Wald deines Körpers.
> Also ein bischen seltsam, aber Poesie muss ja nicht unbedingt zu erklären sein, ich verstehe deinen Drang nicht, Who...


 
Ich muss in einer Woche die Deutsch-Prüfung über Interpretation und Analyse schreiben, und da sind Metaphern an der Tagesordnung. Allerdings wüsste ich hier nicht, was ich zu "Wald deines Körpers" schreiben sollte. Die einzige Bedeutung, die es im Moment für mich hat, ist, dass die Person sehr behaart sein muss. 



> Who.., encantado hat viele Bedeutungen und wird in Spanisch oft benutzt.
> In diesem Zusammenhang kann es bezaubert oder verzaubert heissen. Es kann allerdings auch heissen: mir gefällt


 
Ich bezog mich nicht auf seine Bedeutung, sondern auf den Anschluss. Wann verwende ich dann also "encantado de" gegenüber "encantado por"?


----------



## heidita

Whodonit, such _encantado_ im Wörterbuch des WR. Dort siehst du viele Beispiele.


----------

